# UK Bird Photogrpahy meetup



## duncanp (Jan 31, 2007)

PP are doing a birds of prey photography workshop. there are various dates:


27th April
28th April
29th April

12th May
13th May


more info here: http://www.photographymags.co.uk/nav?page=photography.contentspage&view_resource=6021643


so who would be up for it?


----------



## lostprophet (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm very interested but it depends on if I can con someone into giving me a lift


----------



## duncanp (Feb 1, 2007)

that may be possible, my dad says he can od some lifts


----------

